# Stainless Steels



## هانى شرف الدين (1 مارس 2007)

STAINLESS STEELS
Their properties and their
suitability for welding
by Björn Holmberg, M.Sc.​


----------



## m.gomaa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------

